# Extended Mag release



## Jiul (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone makes an extended mag release for the 75/85.
My CZ is an 85 combat and yes it has the extended mag release and yes I need one that's even more "extended" 
Perhaps one that also offset towards the pistol grip also.
Thanks


----------

